# 2012 Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic



## thines (Sep 11, 2006)

Hello Ladies!

Registration for the 7th Annual Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic begins January 1. We are completely revamping the entire clinic, so be sure to check out the event website and schedule of events to find out whats happening. Mark your calendar now for June 9-10, 2012.

This year's event features:
• Skills clinics for intro through advanced riders
• Certified coaches through the International Mountainbike Instructor Certification (IMIC) program (International Mountain Bike Instruction Certifications | IMIC | Mountain Bike Coaching, Mountain Bike Coaching Certification)
• Nationally and internationally recognized coaches including Shaums March, Lindsey Voreis and Marla Streb
• Bike and product demos from large and small manufactures
• Youth Clinic for boys and girls 8-12 years
• Opportunity for coaches to offer private lessons
• Bike maintenence clinics
• Naked Lady Party (used cycling gear and clothing exchange)
• Camping, cookouts and more!

Cost of the event ranges from $50-$125 (depending on skill level). See Event FAQ for more info and event pricing. Spaces are limited due to our strict 6:1 ratio of participants to instructors. This event will fill!

Go to Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic for all the info and a link to register.


----------



## Vah_Nay (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks fun!


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

Vane said:


> Looks fun!


It is a lot of fun! I took the introductory clinic last year and will be taking the beginners clinic this year. It was great to have so many women of all skill levels together, along with many outstanding and very talented instructors. It was that clinic that gave me the confidence to get out on the mountain bike trails! There is something there for everyone, regardless of skill level.


----------



## kimikaw (Apr 13, 2010)

And if you go, and have 8-12 year old kiddos, consider registering them also. I did last year, and again this year. Was a bit tardy on writing up his experience, but click here to read.

From complete newbie, hardly riding a bike, to this over the course of the year.










Rides all sections at Rays Milwaukee, including the expert trails, even took up bmx in August










The clinic was time well spent for him. (excuse the bragging Mom hijack on this thread)

(guess I need to get better at pictures)


----------



## thines (Sep 11, 2006)

It's only April and already the 7th Annual Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic is nearly SOLD OUT! Only a few Advanced spots remain along with the Youth Clinic and International Mountainbike Instructor Certification (IMIC) courses.

Advanced Course:
Come learn from some of the best mountain bike coaches around! Advanced riders will learn from Shaums March, Lindsey Voreis and Marla Streb! This 1.5 day course will teach you the skills you need to take you to the next level... whatever your peresonal goals may be! Cost is $125 per person.

Youth Clinic
This clinic is open to boys and girls age 8-12 years. This 1-2 hour clinic is taught by IMIC Instructors and is sure to get your little mountain biker feeling safer and more confident on the trail. Cost is $45. NO TRAINING WHEELS PLEASE

IMIC Ride Leader and Instructor Certification Courses
Do you lead group rides in your local area or ever consider offering beginner mountain bike lessons? Then check out the International Mountainbike Instructor Certification (IMIC) program! The one-day IMIC Ride Leader course is designed to train, prepare and certify mountain bike guides to safely lead mountain bike groups and provide support to IMIC Instructors and Coaches. The three-day IMIC Instructor course is designed to train, prepare and certify mountain bike instructors to safely guide mountain bike groups and conduct beginner level coaching.

Only 10 spots are available for the IMIC Ride Leader course and only 12 for the IMIC Instructor. Courses are lead by two-time World Masters Downhill Champion and IMIC Master Coach, Shaums March of Squamish, British Columbia. For more info on the Brown County courses go tohttp://www.midwestwomensclinic.com/imic-certification.html. More info on the IMIC can be found at International Mountain Bike Instruction Certifications | IMIC | Mountain Bike Coaching, Mountain Bike Coaching Certification

The 7th Annual Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic is held annuallly at Brown County State Park in beautiful Nashville, Indiana. The IMBA Epic Brown County State Park mountain bike trail system has been built entirely for mountain bikers by mountain bikers and offers plenty of trail for beginner to advanced riders. With a current trail system of 25+ miles and growing, Brown County is quickly becoming a popular Midwest mountain biking destination. For more information on the trails at Brown County State Park and the surrounding area, go to Brown County Mountain Bike Trails Nashville, Indiana, USA or Brown County State Park | International Mountain Bicycling Association

Go to Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic for all the info and a link to register.

The Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic is an event run by Sub-9 Productions. Check out more of our events at Sub-9 Productions.


----------



## Vah_Nay (Aug 31, 2011)

*maybe...*

I see there are still about 6 spots left for advanced, but is it worth it for me to come all the way from NC? I do have a ticket on Southwest I need to use. So I'd fly and have to ship my bike or rent one. But it looks pretty affordable and there's nothing going on around here like this that I know of. Okay, maybe I'm talking myself into it.

Are others of you going from other states?


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

Vane said:


> I see there are still about 6 spots left for advanced, but is it worth it for me to come all the way from NC? I do have a ticket on Southwest I need to use. So I'd fly and have to ship my bike or rent one. But it looks pretty affordable and there's nothing going on around here like this that I know of. Okay, maybe I'm talking myself into it.
> 
> Are others of you going from other states?


I will be in one of the beginners groups, and I am in Indiana. Last year I attended as well and there were women from different parts of the country. The trails in Brown County State Park are just fantastic - they were given "Epic" status by IMBA last fall.


----------



## thines (Sep 11, 2006)

The Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic is almost sold out (with only a few Advanced spots left!), but you can still win a free entry to this year's event!

The deadline for the second annual clinic contest with Girl Bike Love (Girl Bike Love) has been extended to next Wednesday, April 25. Submit your 90 second video (then get all your friends to comment and like it) and tell everyone why YOU need to attend the 7th Annuam Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic!

Videos will be posted at Midwest Women's Clinic/GBL Contest on Vimeo for all to see.

The winner receives:

~ Free entry to the 2012 event (a refund will be given in the event the winner is already registered)

~ Free 2012 event t-shirt

~ Two nights FREE lodging at the Cornerstone Inn Bed & Breakfast the weekend of the event. Located just 2 miles from Brown County State Park in beautiful Nashville, Indiana. (Cornerstone Inn Bed & Breakfast -- Brown County, Indiana)

~ A huge package of goodies from our event sponsors!

Go to Contest for all the info!


----------



## thines (Sep 11, 2006)

Vane said:


> I see there are still about 6 spots left for advanced, but is it worth it for me to come all the way from NC? I do have a ticket on Southwest I need to use. So I'd fly and have to ship my bike or rent one. But it looks pretty affordable and there's nothing going on around here like this that I know of. Okay, maybe I'm talking myself into it.
> 
> Are others of you going from other states?


This event would be more than worth the drive from NC!

We currently have women attending from IN, OH, KY, TN, MN, WI, IL, MI, IA, AL and MO. The instructor certification courses are already bringing in others from CO, TX and NH!

This is a great excuse to come out and ride the new IMBA Epic Brown County State Park trail system as well.

Hope to see you at the 7th Annual Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic!


----------



## Vah_Nay (Aug 31, 2011)

Alright, I just registered. See ya there!


----------



## Vah_Nay (Aug 31, 2011)

So, now I figure out whether to drive or fly. Does anyone going from places between NC and IN want to drive together? I can pick up riders in western NC, KY, or WV.


----------



## kimikaw (Apr 13, 2010)

Huge kudos to Tania and Sub9 for a great event this year! The new format was well organized, well thought out. Really liked the full day Saturday/half day Sunday agenda swap. Had a chance to ride a demo Giant FSR (oh dear I may need to add a 26"FSR to my stable!)

I was in a well matched (ability, age, fitness) intermediate women's group. The pre-clinic survey idea was brilliant. Learned a ton thanks to the coaching of Sally Collins. She pushed us just right (was a bit worried when she told us we were heading to black diamond Walnut trail). Plus may have found some new riding partners. Our group left happy with just the perfect amount of blood and bruises. Enough to show we worked hard but not really hurt . 

Kiddo was equally pleased with the kids clinic. He was in the " advanced" group. He also enjoyed the clinic, and is talking about the things he needs to work on. 

Thanks to the coaches, the volunteers and the sponsors. Can't wait until next year!


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

+100 on everything Kimikaw said. Except what she said about her son as I don't have any kids. I was in one of the beginner groups and we had a great instructor, a very well rounded Clinic with something for everyone regardless of skill level. Kimikaw it sounds like you had fun on Walnut..


----------



## Vah_Nay (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes, more kudos for this event! Congrats and thank you to Tania and Sub-9, all the volunteer and other organizing elves behind the scenes, the IMIC coaches, event sponsors, the photographer, participants, everyone.

Well worth my long haul to get there and back. Great people, instruction, trails! My only regret is not getting someone to take a picture of me riding that taller rock wall-bridge-thingy on that one trail : )


----------



## thines (Sep 11, 2006)

What an amazing weekend! We simply cannot say THANK YOU enough to all our coaches, volunteers, sponsors, and everyone else who contributed to the success of this event. There is a reason this clinic has become so popular, selling out nearly two months ahead of time and it is because of the efforts of so many people coming together that it is being recognized as one of the top in the nation!

We want to thank Liv/giant for their more than generous contribution to the 2012 event. Their sponsorship and donations made it possible for us to bring in coaches from across the county, lodge them at our official offsite location (the Cornerstone Inn Bed and Breakfast) and feed them throughout their stay! They also donated tons of fun goodies (we hope everyone enjoyed their coffee mugs!) and even brought out their women's demo truck for the first time! Not to mention their demo driver is now IMIC certified!

We also want to thank Trek for Women, Hammer Nutrition, Bicycle Garage Indy, Headsweats, Dirt Rag, Kona, Girl Bike Love, Sundance SalonSpa, Eden Outfitters, Bicycle Outfitters Indy, RedStar WorldWear and the Brown County Convention and Visitors Center for their continued support and great giveaways for the 7th annual event.

The Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic not only draws participants from across the region, but also brings together three of the leading Midwest mountain bike organizations for a fun-filled mountain biking weekend. Thank you goes out to the HMBA and CAMBr for feeding participants and volunteers at the Saturday night cookout and to the CORA Mountain Bike Patrol for once again offering their services and being there throughout the weekend!

The Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic has come a long way since it's first clinic at Town Run in 2005 with just 9 participants and a handful of volunteers. This year's event saw nearly 100 women (limited only to the number of certified coaches available!) and fifteen kids ranging in age from 6 to 66 years! The event continues to grow and be successful due to the IMIC coaches (all volunteers!) who travel from across the country to take part in teaching women of all skill levels. We cannot thank them enough! Our 2012 coaches included Tony Simeone (Indpls, IN), Lauren Ziedonis (Aspen, CO), Kathi Krause (Fair Lawn, NJ), Lindsey Sherman (Winona, MN), Suzanne Summer (Cinci, OH), Todd Boucher (Staten Island, NY), Scott Rodriguez (Indpls, IN), Jeni Roosen (Cinci, OH), Charlie Summers (IL), Sally Collins (Indpls, IN), Angi Weston (Bellingham, WA), Brad Titzer (Louisville, KY), Derrick Maready (Cinci, OH), Gale Dahlager (Park City, UT), Lindsey Voreis (Bend, OR), and Shaums March (Squamish, BC, CAN).

We also want to thank all our "tail gunners" who were there to support our IMIC coaches throughout the weekend. These volunteers included Melinda Bowen (Brownwood, TX), Derek Delzer (Troy, MI), Chris Krug (North Conway, NH), Dan Sahli (Dayton, OH), Larry Lee (Chicago, IL), Blake Nolan (Columbus, IN), Brad Rusher (Brownsburg, IN), Paul Barzizza (Wyoming, OH), Vince H. (Louisville, KY), John Corrigan (Cinci, OH), Dave Porter (Bloomington, IN), as well as a few last minute helpers who were recruited onsite by a coach or two. A very special thank you goes to Niki Walsh and Nichole Chappell who helped with everything from setting up to tearing down the clinic (along with everything in between!) and to everyone else I may have forgotten mentioned.

The 2012 women's clinic is definitely one for the books and we are already looking forward to the 2013 clinic. Stay tuned for links to photos from our official event photographer, Michelle Spitz with Two Pedals Photography (Two Pedals Photography) as well as great write-ups from those at the event! In the mean time, don't forget to purchase your 7th Annual Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic souvenir book so you can show all your friends how much fun you had learning to ride your bike!

Two Pedals Photography | 2012 Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic // Souvenir Book

We look forward to seeing you all on the trails soon!

Cheers,
~Tania Juillerat
Founder & Director
Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic
Sub-9 Productions
Sub-9 Productions


----------

